# 7 String Fender Stratocaster On Ebay



## Nick1 (Jul 6, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33039&item=7335046327&rd=1

Way too rich for my blood!!!!


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2005)

How much is £25,000.00 in America?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 6, 2005)

Chris said:


> How much is £25,000.00 in America?



A mother-fucking lot.

I'd say about 50,000 dollars, I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 6, 2005)

$43,837.09

( according to http://www.xe.com/ucc/ )


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Its Exactly 29,820.98 USD!!!! Not 50Gs but still a hell of a lot of cash!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 6, 2005)

Those aren't euros, man. Those are GBP, British currency, worth almost double ours.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 6, 2005)

BTW, NegaTiveXero...

How's the Virgin7 ???


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 6, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> BTW, NegaTiveXero...
> 
> How's the Virgin7 ???



Quite nice, aside from the usual things BC Rich does to fuck their guitars, (i.e. the input jack [they haven't figured out the technology to keep it in it's place, but I solved that problem]) It also has a paint blemish from when I got it, the paint was streaked when the store got it in stock. The cleans are really nice and the distortion is very nice as well. I like my Ibanez WAY more though. 

I've also been considering selling it to get some money to put towards another guitar, possibly an RG1527RB or another RG with a hardtail.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 6, 2005)

Does it have the 7-a-side pointy head, 7-a-side pointy invert, or nutsac headstock?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 6, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> Does it have the 7-a-side pointy head, 7-a-side pointy invert, or nutsac headstock?



Here's a picture. 

It doesn't have that KoRn sticker on it anymore though. (Yes, I like KoRn.) 

And that's not my room.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 6, 2005)

Ahh, a "traditional" headstock ( I hate the nutsac headstock )

That's one STAINY mattress 

BTW... Have you looked thru the gallery on this site??
http://www.sol.co.uk/r/ronz/


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 6, 2005)

just for the record, and since no one has said it, and the auction is for the guys guitar:
Alex Gergory is a frekaing tool.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 6, 2005)

Who the hell is Alex Gregory anyway???


----------



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2005)

Never heard him but have heard of him and that's probably the only Fender 7-string that I actually like out of the few I've seen around.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 6, 2005)

I've played a "Showmaster" which was actually okay... 2 humbuckers so didn't really sound like a strat.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 6, 2005)

The Squier Fat Strat 7 is the only 7-string Strat I've seen so far that is a real Strat.

All the Fender customs I've seen have 24-frets and other problems that make the whole thing look slightly off. The pickups end up way too close together, etc.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> Who the hell is Alex Gregory anyway???



He is the freaking Maestro!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 7, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> The Squier Fat Strat 7 is the only 7-string Strat I've seen so far that is a real Strat.
> 
> All the Fender customs I've seen have 24-frets and other problems that make the whole thing look slightly off. The pickups end up way too close together, etc.



Aria makes some nice Fat Strat 7s. There's usually one on eBay for about $200. I was thinking about getting one in August for my birthday iof that guy who keeps putting them up still is.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 7, 2005)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Aria makes some nice Fat Strat 7s. There's usually one on eBay for about $200. I was thinking about getting one in August for my birthday iof that guy who keeps putting them up still is.


Nope, can't stand them. The neck and middle single-coils on a Strat should not be angled.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 7, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> Who the hell is Alex Gregory anyway???


If you guys were observant, you'd notice his name on the headstock ;p


----------



## Chris D (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah, but _who is he_ ???


----------



## Shawn (Jul 7, 2005)

I guess they say he invented the 7-string.  I dont know about that....


----------



## Chris D (Jul 7, 2005)

He makes pots?  
http://www.opsu.edu/images/agregory.htm

He's a cartoonist from NooYoyk  
http://www.newyorker.com/online/content/articles/050124on_onlineonly01

He speaks Chinese  
http://faculty.virginia.edu/cll/tseng/AlexGregory.html

And plays ice hockey too !  
http://db.elynah.com/player.php?id=32


----------



## Drew (Jul 7, 2005)

NegaTiveXero said:


> And that's not my room.



I was about to say, buy yourself some goddamn sheets, man!  

Beelzebloke, best post ever.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 7, 2005)

Drew said:


> I was about to say, buy yourself some goddamn sheets, man!
> 
> Beelzebloke, best post ever.



Haha. It's my brother's room, my room is in the backyard, we fixed up the shed and painted the walls red. It's huge and it's got music equipment everywhere. I can play all night without bothering anyone.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 7, 2005)

By the way, Nice BC Rich N7 Virgin, NegaTiveXero. Im not much for BC Rich's but that is pretty cool.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 7, 2005)

That's a fuckin' ridiculous price. Musicground have a bit of a reputation for charging stupid money for stuff.
They regularly have old Marshalls for £10,000 and they're ususally not even all original (made up from bits!).

I'm not saying it's not a great guitar and all but £25,000 is just silly.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 7, 2005)

Shawn said:


> By the way, Nice BC Rich N7 Virgin, NegaTiveXero. Im not much for BC Rich's but that is pretty cool.



Thank you. It is pretty nice.


----------

